# Denon AVR-X3600H receiver experiencing sudden bluetooth issues



## Charlie Justice (Feb 24, 2010)

I purchased this receiver back in july, it worked great right out of the box with my 3.1 setup. It's still working fine with my TV/video games and everything hard wired, but the bluetooth has suddenly stopped working for no reason at all. My iphone barely connects at all and only at very close distances with skipping and disconnects, and my alexa will not even discover the device. My girlfriends iphone cannot connect to it. My TV shows up instantly in our iphone bluetooth connection options and has no issues. Both of our cars connect just fine with our iphones, thus ruling out any devices except the Denon. 

I have updated the firmware, this did not change anything. I unscrewed and reattached the bluetooth antennae, and noticed one of them appears slightly bent, could this be the issue? Unsure how this happened, as the antennae are on the back of the receiver which is sheltered from contact in a TV stand, on a shelf right below the center channel speaker. Here is a picture of the blue tooth antennae side by side. Is it possible that I need replacement antennae? Is it even possible to order replacements? 

Anything else I should try? 

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been a Denon customer for many years. Their tech support is great. They answer calls quickly and don't seem to care how old the unit is. Just have the model and serial number ready.


----------



## Charlie Justice (Feb 24, 2010)

Corday said:


> I've been a Denon customer for many years. Their tech support is great. They answer calls quickly and don't seem to care how old the unit is. Just have the model and serial number ready.


I have a photo of the serial number, but when I call their listed number (201) 762-6665 it says offices are currently closed without listing any hours. This I called at like 12:30 pm PST during the week. Could they be closed due to covid?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Charlie Justice said:


> I This I called at like 12:30 pm PST during the week. Could they be closed due to covid?


Possible. Any recorded message?


----------



## Charlie Justice (Feb 24, 2010)

Corday said:


> Possible. Any recorded message?


Got ahold of Denon today, they are mailing me new antennae. There is a ticket number I can call back if that does not work.

I'll post here if Denon resolves the issue!


----------

